# Zeigt her eure Cotic X



## Baelko (18. September 2012)

So, wer macht den Anfang?....will sehen


----------



## annos (18. September 2012)

Ich! Zwar sind die beiden Bilder schon im "Zeigt her eure Cotic- Bikes" Thread zu sehen, aber hier passen sie besser rein:












Die Schaltung wird heute abend allerdings umgebaut: bisher fahre ich Campa Ergopower mit Shimano 9fach, das funktioniert zwar, aber nicht so super. Der Postbote hat schon ein Paket mit 105er STI und 10fach Kasette gebracht, es geht also gleich in den Keller zum Schrauben
 @Baelko: gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (18. September 2012)

@Anno....über den Flaschenhalter müssen wir aber noch mal sprechen


----------



## annos (18. September 2012)

Das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis der Flaschenhalter ist top

aber schön sind sie nicht


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (18. September 2012)

So, meins nochmal,woanders aufgenommen. Wie kriegt Ihr die Fotos so schön groß?
Früher bin ich CC und Straßenrennen Lizenz gefahren. Jetzt im Alter zieht es mich in die Weinberge, auf Uferwege und Waldautobahnen.
Ich hätte jetzt gerne nochmal dasselbe in grün, zum tägl. Wechseln.


----------



## Baelko (19. September 2012)

@Karl....ich lade mir die Bilder auf mein IBC Fotoalbum...da kannst du verschieden Größen aussuchen und den Link dann einfach kopieren und in den post/thread einfügen. Ich finde die Titangabel dann in Kombination mit der Stütze stimmig. 

Ich nutze mein X auf der Straße und eben für Feld- und Waldwege. In "richtigem" Gelände nimm ich dann ein Solaris. Habe auch noch ein Laufrad mit einem Nabendynamo. Das kommt dann damnächst in Kombi mit einer Supernovo Lampe zum Einsatz. Mittlerweile ist es ja bereits ab 19:30h schon fast wieder dunkel im Wald


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (20. September 2012)

Stimmt!


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2012)

So ist´s besser:


----------



## Baelko (21. September 2012)

.....da dies wohl hier der Treffpunkt für die Cotic Crossfreunde wird.....hat mir gerade der Erik geschickt....eine weitere CS Veranstaltung....da sind auch viele von Critical Dirt in der Anmeldeliste....ist ein Wochenende nach dem Crosstober Fest.....liest sich auch interessant....
http://cxploring.de/


----------



## Baelko (21. September 2012)

@Karl...ist das ne Red an dem Bike ?! Ich wollte meinen neuen Crosser (den X in der neuen Farbe) auch mal ein bissel pimpen.  ...ich schäme mich.....immer dieser Hang zu Leichtbau....muss mal in eine Selbsthilfegruppe eintreten.


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (21. September 2012)

Ja, eine "alte". So günstig wie möglich zusammengesucht. Leider spinnt meine Fischwaage, aber allzu schwer fühlt es sich nicht an. Wobei mir das nach den ersten Fahreindrücken auch nicht mehr soo wichtig ist. Macht einfach Spaß!
Zeig  doch bald mal die neue Farbe. Grün hätte ich auch genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (22. September 2012)

Die Rahmen mit der neuen Farbe kommen erst in zwei Wochen. 

Technisch ist der X-Rahmen ja unverändert, den kenne ich also schon. Ich bin eher auf die neue Vollcarbon-Gabel gespannt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2012)

Hallo Carsten!......Willkommen in der Selbsthilfegruppe!......Was ist dein Problem?


----------



## argh (24. September 2012)

Hallo Carsten. Dein Problem teilen einige Mitglieder hier. So schlimm ist das nicht.  sach mal: wird's die neue Gabel denn auch zu einem humanen Preis separat zu erwerben geben?


----------



## Baelko (24. September 2012)

@ Argh...klar, wenn die Einbauhöhe in dein "xyz" passt. 

Na, mein Leiden ist schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten. Ich habe 1 Woche gebibbert, weil ich ganz heiß auf ein Set Tune Naben war, die ich bei Ebay gesehen hatte. Es war eine MAG170, neu mit Titanrotor und 135mm Breite. Ich glaube die hat Tune mal vor 5 Jahren im Sortiment gehabt. Ganz selten das man die mal sieht und dann auch noch neu! Wollte ich mir einen schönen Satz Laufräder fürs X aufbauen. Wollte, hätte...170,- hatte ich als Höchstgebot schon geboten, gestern vor Ablauf hat der Knabe die Auktion dann beendet....Mist


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2012)

gerade kam ein karton. danke jungs. bilder folgen.


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2012)

*aufbau* erstmal aus der restekiste. 
singlespeed, tawainstahlgabel + _goathornlenker_.
\m/

wenn das rad rockt - und davon gehe ich aus - bekommt es 2013 neues pulver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (24. September 2012)

Bin gespannt. Aber bedenke das deine Kuota ca. 4mm weniger Bauhöhe hat. Die Cotic Gabeln haben ca 395mm Bauhöhe.




Die Salsa La Crus Disc hat auch 395mm. Deshalb bieten wir die als reine Disc-Only-Forke an.
http://salsacycles.com/components/la_cruz_fork


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2012)

habe zwei gabel zur auswahl: 
alu 425mm einbauhöhe
stahl 390mm einbauhöhe

die la cruz habe ich völlig verdrängt. habt Ihr da welche gebunkert?


----------



## Baelko (24. September 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die 4mm überhaupt zu spüren sind. Zumal die Vorbiegung bei den Gabeln auch leicht unterschiedlich ist. Die La Cruz Disc only haben wir normalerweise als Neuware auf Lager.


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2012)

grobmotoriker wie ich vermutlich nicht.
je nach lagerschalenhöhe hat man eh immer etwas differenz.
aber gut zu wissen, wo für den fall d er fälle salsa gabel liegen.


----------



## annos (26. September 2012)

Cotic Stahl vor Edelstahl!



 

Entstanden ist das Bild auf einer 2- Tages- Pensionstour entlang des Europawanderweges E1 von Celle zum Hermannsdenkmal. War eine ganz tolle und sehr fordernde Tour, 225km bei bestem Herbstwetter.


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2012)

ist das eine 160mm scheibe hinten?

in meiner aktuellen konfiguration passt es nicht und sieht auch so verdammt eng aus


----------



## annos (27. September 2012)

Ne, ist leider nur eine 140er, da ich noch den Rahmen aus der ersten Baureihe habe. Und sogar die 140er Scheibe hinten sitzt arg eng. 
Die reicht, man muss aber die Bremsen immer top eingestellt haben, sonst kann der Bremsweg recht lang werden.

Glückwunsch zum Rahmen, genau neben dem Rahmen bin ich schon einige km durch Deutschlands wilden Osten gefahren!


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2012)

dann wäre meiner auch erste baureihe? kann eigentlich nicht sein.
danke. ich warte mal auf die antwortmail von carsten.


----------



## exto (30. September 2012)

annos schrieb:


> ... entlang des Europawanderweges E1 von Celle zum Hermannsdenkmal. War eine ganz tolle und sehr fordernde Tour, 225km bei bestem Herbstwetter.



Gute Streckenwahl. Quer durch den wilden lippischen Norden  Die Fortsetzung richtung Sauerland ist mindestens genau so lohnend...


----------



## mixi (10. Oktober 2012)

Endlich ein paar X Fahrer! Werde meines am Abend auch posten!

Was bringen eure auf die Waage?

Habe ich richtig gehört, dass von Cotic eine neue Gabel kommen soll? Was kann man sich erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2012)

laut carsten wieder keine disc only...
aber leicht + steif.


----------



## mixi (10. Oktober 2012)

und wann  ?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2012)

kw 40 war meine info. das wäre die woche, right? 

buttshot mit dem x bei cross wars 5


----------



## mixi (11. Oktober 2012)

Laut Facebook gibt es Neuigkeiten zum X. Zu sehen ist nichts...


----------



## Baelko (13. Oktober 2012)

Die neuen Xe sind nächste Woche bei uns auf Lager. Hier mein X für diese Saison, habe mir vom Leidwolf aus Dresden neue Laufräder bauen lassen.


----------



## annos (13. Oktober 2012)

Endlich hast Du wieder ein vernünftiges Rad!

Soweit ja ganz schick, aber Scheibenbremsen gefallen mir ja, wengleich schwerer als Felgenbremsen, optisch besser.
Schicke Flaschenhalter

Bis zu CXploring!


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin Carsten,
lese ich richtig: Alpha 340? Da liest man ja unterschiedliches. Und was für Naben hast du verbauen lassen?

Robert


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2012)

Acros 54 Road und Revos. Die Felgen wirken schon eher schmächtig.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die neuen Xe sind nächste Woche bei uns auf Lager. Hier mein X für diese Saison, habe mir vom Leidwolf aus Dresden neue Laufräder bauen lassen.



Schade... Als Nur-Disc-Rahmen wäre es meiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Acros 54 Road und Revos. Die Felgen wirken schon eher schmächtig.



Denke ich auch. Ich denk über die neue Alpha 400 nach. Die schaut schon gut aus, ist dann aber auch nicht mehr superleicht...


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2012)

sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Baelko (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, fährt sich auch gut. Ist aber eine Riesenumgewöhnung von meinem 29er Chopper zu dieser sportlichen Sitzposition. Diese Überhöhung ist nichts in meinem Alter 

Zum Thema Bremsen:Ich habe alte Campa Mini-V-brakes dran. Die Bremsen ganz gut, sind viele besser als das Mittelzug-Canti-Gedöns. Nächste Woche werden wir noch ein X aufbauen, das bekommt dann SRAM Shorty Ultimate Bremsen. Bin gespannt wie die funktionieren.


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (16. Oktober 2012)

Die funktionieren zumindest bei mir bestens. Hängt aber auch ganz stark davon ab, ob Belag und Felge zufällig zusammenpassen.
Schönes Rad! Mit Scheibenbremsen ist ein Crossrad für meinen Geschmack überrüstet.


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2012)

Karl-Lagerfett schrieb:


> Mit Scheibenbremsen ist ein Crossrad für meinen Geschmack überrüstet.


scheiben macht das rad einfach vielseitiger. 
meine cx räder müßen auch auf dem trail zum 301 fahrer jagen taugen


----------



## mixi (17. Oktober 2012)

ich habe auch shorty ultimates auf meinem X. Funktioniert ausreichend gut. Man muss das "Dreieck" zwischen dem Bremszug der von oben kommt und der "brücke" die die beiden bremsarme verbindet recht flach halten. Wenn zuviel luft zwischen der brücke und reifen bleibt, leidet die bremskraft stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, stimmt. Querzug im 90°- Winkel zu den Bremsarmen, so wie man in den frühen 90ern die Cantilevers montiert hat. Nur passt dann weniger Schlamm und Gras drunter durch.
Nichts gegen Scheibenbremsen. Ich tue mich mit dem technischen Fortschritt halt schwer. Ich habe noch mit ungerasterten Schalthebeln und 6-fach Schraubkränzen angefangen.


----------



## annos (17. Oktober 2012)

An meinem ersten Crosser hatte ich Tektro RX5 Mini- V- Brakes, die haben auch ganz hervorragend gebremst, auch nicht schlechter als Disc. Bei Nässe ging es auch noch.
Aber die Scheibenbremsen sehen optisch einfach viel geiler aus!


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab im Momment auf meinen Crossern Campi und Tektro Mini-V dran. Bremst gut, aber der Durchlauf der Felgen ist schon sehr knapp. Der kleinste Seitenschlag und die Beläge schleifen. Daher werde ich bei Gelegenheit auf Scheibe gehen.

Robert


----------



## mixi (18. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich für scheibe nicht gleich neue laufräder bräuchte, würde ich auch umrüsten


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2012)

mixi schrieb:


> wenn ich für scheibe nicht gleich neue laufräder bräuchte, würde ich auch umrüsten



Das ist genau das Problem :-(


----------



## mixi (18. Oktober 2012)

ich werde wohl warten bis es von dt oder mavic eigene felgen für 28er disc laufräder gibt. disc naben mit bremsflanken sind nicht stilecht 

eine frage habe ich noch an die X fahrer: mit welchen gabeln habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht? ich habe die roadrat gabel von cotic drauf - die ist mir aber auf dauer zu schwer. wie fährt es sich mit einer gabel die 395mm lang ist und 45mm vorlauf hat?


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2012)

mixi schrieb:


> ich werde wohl warten bis es von dt oder mavic eigene felgen für 28er disc laufräder gibt. disc naben mit bremsflanken sind nicht stilecht



Nimm doch einfach einen 29ziger LRS. Z.B. von Hope mit ZTR Crest 29. Ist eh besser als RR-Felgen. Es sei denn du willst kleben.....


----------



## mixi (18. Oktober 2012)

stimmt, das wäre eine option. wobei ich lieber etwas leichteres hätte....


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2012)

mixi schrieb:


> stimmt, das wäre eine option. wobei ich lieber etwas leichteres hätte....



Und dann willst du Felgen von Mavic oder DT?


----------



## mixi (18. Oktober 2012)

habe damit gute erfahrungen. mit tune naben und revo speichen kann man da schon was feines bauen ....fehlt nur noch das nötige kleingeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad in Facebook auf der Cotic Seite ein kleines Foto gesehen, das X gibts anscheinend bald auch in grün?! Sieht cool aus


----------



## mixi (19. Oktober 2012)

die schlanke gabel schaut super aus!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Hab grad in Facebook auf der Cotic Seite ein kleines Foto gesehen, das X gibts anscheinend bald auch in grün?! Sieht cool aus



Link?


----------



## mixi (19. Oktober 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/CoticLtd


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2012)

carsten, sobald infos zur (stahl)gabel am start sind bitte hier breittreten. danke


----------



## mixi (19. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> carsten, sobald infos zur (stahl)gabel am start sind bitte hier breittreten. danke


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (19. Oktober 2012)

Oh mann...das ist noch besser! Wenn ich nicht gerade eins in orange neu hätte...


----------



## Rollendesrad (21. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Hier mein X für diese Saison, habe mir vom Leidwolf aus Dresden neue Laufräder bauen lassen.



Hi, schönes Rad. Mich interessieren aber vorallem deine Laufräder. Fährst du sie Tubeless?

Beim MTB bin ich mit der ZTR FLow total vom System überzeut, lässt sich das auf die schmalen Cyclocross Reifen übertragen?


----------



## Baelko (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs, zur Stahlgabel kann ich nicht viel schreiben. Es soll die neue Roadradgabel in Rahmenfarbe sein. Die neue Carbongabel sieht sehr gut aus. Die Waage bleibt bei 590g stehen!





Ich fahre die Alphas mit Michelin Latexschläuchen. Tubeless wollte ich mir nicht antun da ich unterschiedliche Challenge Grifo Decken nutze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2012)

Mit IS Aufnahme. Schade...


----------



## Baelko (21. Oktober 2012)

Schön wars.....das Bike hat sich gut geschlagen. Leider hatte der Fahrer nicht ausreichend Druck....boah...da ging es ständig hoch und runter.


----------



## mixi (21. Oktober 2012)

@Baelko: gibt es schon preise für die gabeln?


----------



## annos (22. Oktober 2012)

Da ja der Weg aus dem Norden der Republik nach Pommelsbrunn zu CXPloring noch nicht weit genug war, haben Carsten und ich uns am Südzipfel Deutschlands, in Lindau getroffen.
Von dort wollten wir eigentlich auf Wanderwegen zum Pfänder hochfahren, hatten die Rechnung aber ohne den Wirt gemacht (steil und steinig), so dass wir dann den anderen potentiellen Untergrund fürs Radfahren, die Straße genutzt haben:


 

Belohnt wurde die Quälerei in ungeahnter Hitze mit einem grandiosen Ausblick auf den Bodensee


 


Schön wars!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2012)

gut. gibt#s auch bilder vom renne/event?

und was ist das für eine rahmentasche?


----------



## annos (22. Oktober 2012)

Bilder gibt es auf der Website, dort ist ein Link zu Flickr.

Die Rahmentasche ist ein Prototyp von Parsleybags http://www.parsleybags.com/

Das gute Stück ist so gut geraten, dass man wahrscheinlich dort auch welche kaufen kann. Mal kontaktieren und einen schönen Gruß von mir bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (22. Oktober 2012)

So,

hier auch mal ein Bild vom Crossen auf Cotic in Franken:


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2012)

sieht nach spass aus, habe auch mal bei flickr geguckt. das halbe eingangradforum am start.


----------



## mixi (23. Oktober 2012)

hat schon jemand preise / gewichte der gabel gefunden?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2012)

ist bei mir schon raus, da nicht disc only.


----------



## mixi (23. Oktober 2012)

bei mir auch da nicht canti only 

lt. cotic gibt es die gabel auch als disc only version.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Oktober 2012)

Also diese Bremsaufnahme vorne....


----------



## Baelko (23. Oktober 2012)

Nee, ich glaube eine Disc-Only-Gabel gibt es nicht, nur Canti und Disc. Die alte Roadrat Gabel hat ca 950g gewogen. Schätze die neue ist etwas leichter.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also diese Bremsaufnahme vorne....



da bin ich eben auch optisch drübergestolpert. sieht irgendwie krank aus


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

viels chlimmer wird es, wenn man die dann umdreht um disc zu fahren. dann stehen die cantisockel hinten raus.
oder sind die verschraubt ähnlich der art an dem rahmen?


----------



## He-Man (24. Oktober 2012)

Wieso umdrehen? Laut Cotic soll die Bremsaufnahme vorn rechts sein, um die auftretenden Kräfte besser aufnehmen und verteilen zu können. Inwiefern das wirklich eine Effekt hat müsste man ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

oh, das war mir nicht klar.


----------



## Baelko (24. Oktober 2012)

So, habe noch mal mit Cy gesprochen. Es gibt doch für beide Gabeln eine Disc-Only-Version! Ich versuche mal Bilder aufzutreiben. 

Bedenkt das die Stahlgabel vom Roadrat kommt, also von einen Allrounder-Bike (commuter). Die RR-Gabel hat schon immer die Bremsaufnahme auf der rechten Seite. Das hat praktische Gründe, die Stege für Schutzbleche stören nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> So, habe noch mal mit Cy gesprochen. Es gibt doch für beide Gabeln eine Disc-Only-Version! Ich versuche mal Bilder aufzutreiben.


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> da bin ich eben auch optisch drübergestolpert. sieht irgendwie krank aus



Was meinst du, wie das erst mal aussieht, wenn man tatsächlich ne Bremse dranschraubt 

Da ich meine aktuell böse vermackt habe, werd' ich mich mal erkundigen, was es kostet, eine Aufnahme auf die "richtige" Seite schweißen zu lassen, bevor sie neu lackiert wird.

Witzig ist auch, dass die Befestigung für die Bremsleitung in 2 cm Entfernung direkt über dem Cantisockel angebracht ist


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2012)

He-Man schrieb:


> Wieso umdrehen? Laut Cotic soll die Bremsaufnahme vorn rechts sein, um die auftretenden Kräfte besser aufnehmen und verteilen zu können. Inwiefern das wirklich eine Effekt hat müsste man ausprobieren.



Genau das war die Begründung der Motorradhersteller, als sie in den 70er Jahren die Bremssättel ihrer Bikes HINTER die Tauchrohre verlegt haben


----------



## Baelko (24. Oktober 2012)

Auf der Cotic Seite sind jetzt Bilder von den neuen Gabeln eingestellt, auch den Disc Only Gabeln.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Auf der Cotic Seite sind jetzt Bilder von den neuen Gabeln eingestellt, auch den Disc Only Gabeln.



ich bin zu blöd... kannst du mal verlinken?


----------



## Baelko (24. Oktober 2012)

Hier: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/x#


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2012)

die carbon disc only gefällt mir nicht wirklich. aber sieht nach ordentlich reifenfreiheit aus. warum bauen die da eigentlich keine leitungsführung dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerideschaf (25. Oktober 2012)

Es ist sehr hübsch geworden...


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2012)

deins?


----------



## Freerideschaf (25. Oktober 2012)

Gestern fertiggeworden...


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Oktober 2012)

Freerideschaf? Haben wir uns nicht in Stromberg getroffen? Ich war der mit dem grünen bifi


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2012)

bis auf ein paar geschmäcklerische details gut geworden.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Oktober 2012)

find ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (25. Oktober 2012)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Es ist sehr hübsch geworden...
> [/IMG]


......schön....aber das Lenkerband musst du tauschen....viel Spaß im Gelände


----------



## Freerideschaf (25. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......schön....aber das Lenkerband musst du tauschen....viel Spaß im Gelände




Das Lenkerband sieht aufgrund einer photocromatischen Spektralverschiebung der Kamera nur auf dem Bild komisch aus...

In Echt passt es wirklich gut ...!!!

... außerdem habe ich doch die erwähnte Rot-Grün-Schwäche.


----------



## Baelko (26. Oktober 2012)

Ein weiteres Argument für die Discaufnahme vorn rechts.....
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/10/25...how-blueshift-audio-bike-speakers/#more-51089

Wie geil ist das?!


----------



## annos (27. Oktober 2012)

Frag doch mal, ob die schon nen Deutschland- Importeur haben!

Toal irre!


----------



## Baelko (28. Oktober 2012)

annos schrieb:


> Frag doch mal, ob die schon nen Deutschland- Importeur haben!
> 
> Toal irre!


....ich bin völlig begeistert. Da könnte man sich bestimmt auch auf einer RTF Freunde mit machen.


----------



## annos (28. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Da könnte man sich bestimmt auch auf einer RTF Freunde mit machen.



Glaub ich auch! Das Projekt Tubeless läuft ganz gut an: gestern abend hab ich am Vorderrad NoTubes- Felgenband und Ventil montiert, Milch rein und aufgepumpt. Dichtigkeitstest in der Badewanne bestanden. Wenn die Erkältung weg ist, wird probegefahren!


----------



## mixi (29. Oktober 2012)

Dürfte ich einen der Salsa La Cruz Gabel Besitzer bitten die genaue Länge (Achse bis Gabelkrone) der Gabel zu messen?

Soll ja eine 395er Gabel sein. Die Frage ist nur, ob Salsa von der oberen Kante  der Achsaufnahme oder von der Mitte der Achsaufnahme misst. Ich weiß, es geht nur um paar mm, wäre aber trotzdem wichtig 

danke, Lg
M


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2012)

mitte achsaufnahme. war zumindest bei meiner salsa cromoto 29 so.


----------



## mixi (30. Oktober 2012)

danke!


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....ich bin völlig begeistert. Da könnte man sich bestimmt auch auf einer RTF Freunde mit machen.



Auf ner RTF stürzt alles was auch nur mm-weise von der Norm abweicht, die Mehrheit in Verwirrung 

Singlespeed-MTB/Baggiehosen und Haare an den Beinen sind da schon grenzwertig. Ne Box auf dem Frontträger würde da wohl für medizinische Notfälle sorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ... Singlespeed-MTB/Baggiehosen und Haare an den tätowierten Beinen sind da schon grenzwertig...


immer wieder ein spass, besonders am berg.


----------



## mixi (8. November 2012)

ich habe derzeit eine roadrat gabel in meinem X verbaut, würde aber gerne auf die Salsa Gabel wechseln die 5mm kürzer ist. Macht das wohl irgendeinen (spürbaren) Unterschied?


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2012)

wenn 2cm weniger 1 grad steiler bedeuten, dann sind 5mm kürzer ca. 1/4 grad steiler... denke das wird nicht viel verändern. zur not könnte man mit einem hohen konus (ck, hope...) ausgleichen.


----------



## mixi (9. November 2012)

hope ist schon drinnen


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2012)

meinte diesen
3mm höher als der normale.


----------



## mixi (9. November 2012)

nicht schlecht ... hatte keine ahnung, dass es sowas gibt 

damit würde sich der höhenunterschied auf 2mm verringern.

vielen dank für den tip!


----------



## mixi (13. November 2012)

geht doch nicht ... 

laut hope ist dieser teil nur für die "alten" steuersätze geeignet .... :-(


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2012)

mist.




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaDhqcvaIC0"]Entega  City Cross Cup 2012 Lorsch - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## OlliN (21. November 2012)

Hallo!
Ich verfolge seit ein paar Wochen die Idee mit einem Stahlcrosser, Disc ist auch eine gute Option. Die Xe finde ich schon recht gut. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Frage hier stellen darf, oder hier nur eine Galerie ist, aber ich frage mal einfach:
Bei wem kann ich mal ein Cotic X live ansehen und anfassen? Ich komme aus Bielefeld, Anfahrtswege unter 50 km wären natürlich sehr willkommen!
Gerne auch als PM, damit es hier on topic weitergehen kann.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2012)

Schau auf jeden Fall mal im Probefahrthread. GgF. nochmal hochpuschen.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2012)

spassmaschine


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2012)

Moin!

Wer war heute in Wedel im Hobby-Rennen auf einen X unterwegs?

Robert


----------



## Baelko (25. November 2012)

Höchstwahrscheinlich Anno. Wie ist es für dich gelaufen?


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich Anno. Wie ist es für dich gelaufen?



Wird besser. War schon 4ter. Geht langsam aber sicher nach vorne. Ärgerlich ist, das ich für Hamburg (Harburg um genauer zu sein) starte. In SH wäre ich schon dutzendfach Meister geworden.

Aber nee, ist schon OK. Hoffe ich kann auch die  nächste Woche schon auf dem Soul trainieren.

Robert


----------



## annos (26. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wer war heute in Wedel im Hobby-Rennen auf einen X unterwegs?
> 
> Robert



Das war in der Tat ich, der sich da mit dem ursprünglich orangenen Rad durch dem Matsch gekämpft hat!





So eine Menge an Schlamm hab ich noch nicht erlebt! Und dann mußte ich noch die letzten 300m laufen, zum Glück ist das Schaltwerk drangeblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2012)

Ich krieg Lust zu crossen


----------



## annos (26. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich krieg Lust zu crossen



Das würde ich mir überlegen, mein treuer Gefährte hat mich auf den letzten Metern im Stich gelassen und sah hinterher so aus:





aber insgesamt ist das Querfeldeinrad die beste Anschaffung der letzten Jahre!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2012)

Du hast deinen treuen Gefährten ganz schön durch den Dreck gezogen


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2012)

Das kannst sagen! Ich hab jedenfalls erst einmal den Freitag freigenommen, um meinen vor dem nächsten Einsatz am Samstag in Elmshorn wieder fit zu bekommen.

Ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme gehabt. Bin aber auch extrem kontrolliert gefahren.

Robert


----------



## Baelko (27. November 2012)

Anno, das würde ich mal beim Hersteller reklamieren. Da ist ja überhaupt keine Reifenfreiheit gegeben. Ich glaube du brauchst eine Betreuer und ein zusätzliches Wechselrad.


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2012)

schaltung weg und das leben ist schön 

querfeldein ohne dreck ist nichts.


----------



## annos (29. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Anno, das würde ich mal beim Hersteller reklamieren. Da ist ja überhaupt keine Reifenfreiheit gegeben. Ich glaube du brauchst eine Betreuer und ein zusätzliches Wechselrad.



Dann werd ich mich mit der Reklamation mal an den Distributeur wenden
Etwas neidisch war ich auf die Elite- Jungs mit Wechselrädern schon: eine Runde gefahren, runter vom Rad und rauf auf ein sauberes!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. November 2012)

Auch nur ne Form von Windschattenwichsen.


----------



## annos (9. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich meckert Carsten nicht, dass ich hier ne Ankündigung reinstelle

Zu Pfingsten 2013 startet der Hamburger Brockensturm!
Name ist Programm, mit dem Rad von Hamburg zum Brocken ca 460km, drei Tagesetappen.
Alles weitere auf:
http://hamburgerbrockensturm.blogspot.de/


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2012)

gute idee. wie hügelig ist die tour? finde die idee super, habe aber keine lust schaltung zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte immer Singlespeeder lassen sich von Hügeln nicht abschrecken

Im Ernst: bis zum Harz ist relativ flach, dann naturgegeben nicht mehr.

Wenn man unbedingt auf Schaltung verzichten will, ist es vielleicht ganz clever, nach den ersten zwei Tagen die Übersetzung anzupassen!


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

hügel sind mir wurst, ich habe nur keine lust in der ebene wie ein mixer zu rotieren


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

ok, es gab mal wieder neue teile und natürlich das wichtigste: es läuft und läuft und läuft...





neu: 
nox carbon gabel (aluschaft)
chris king in lim. purple steuersatz (leider sotto voce, aber ok...)

semislick hinten kriege ich mittlerweile auch gebacken.


----------



## OlliN (7. Januar 2013)

Nachdem der Rahmen kurz nach Weihnachten kam (Danke, Carsten!), konnte ich Stück für Stück die Teile meines alten Crossers umbauen bzw. die Neuteile anbauen. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und den Aufbau im Webalbum dokumentiert. Da sind jetzt keine neuen Erkenntnisse drin, aber halt mal eine persönliche Dokumentation einiger Schritte:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116722733005579533880/AufbauCoticX?authkey=Gv1sRgCP33sKnn2ZeQ0gE

Hier mal ein erstes Bild im Arbeitswegdress:


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

das sieht doch sehr gut aus. ok, ich mag die gabel nicht...


----------



## Baelko (8. Januar 2013)

@ OlliN....guter Aufbau. Ortlieb Tasche? Welche Taschengröße ist das?

@ Andie. Was hat die Nox für eine Bauhöhe? Ich habe mal eine Gunsha auf einem IF Titan Disccrosser gesehen. Die hat mir von der Form auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Januar 2013)

EBH muß ich mal messen.
der übergang steuersatz konussitz/gabel ist leider nicht optimal





die quantec soll da etwas schmaler bauen. hatte ich im ibc mal an einem rocky mountain stahlcrosser gesehen.


----------



## OlliN (8. Januar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> @ OlliN....guter Aufbau. Ortlieb Tasche? Welche Taschengröße ist das?




Danke! Die Kurbel könnte gerne schwarz sein, war aber da. das Fahren ist übrigens prima, sowohl Stahl als auch Disc! Der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt.

Die Tasche ist von Rose (gibts aber anscheinend nicht mehr). Rollverschluss wie  Ortlieb, dicht, vor allem aber Montage nur mit Gurten. Man hat "ohne" keinen  Adapter am Sattel.


----------



## OlliN (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bringe noch etwas Farbe in diesen Thread:











Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

war gestern auch mit den schmalen reifen im schnee. 
war schön, auch wenn so ein randonneur tour nicht der optimale reifen dafür ist 

übrigens: die tage habe ich zwei carbon/alu disc gabel hier zur ansicht und poste dann vergleichsphotos. die nox ist am übergang etwas zu breit. mit hope oder acros würde es vermutlich gehen...

Baelko / carsten: 
die daten der nox gabel
gabelvorlauf: 50mm
reifendurchlauf: 50mm
einbaulänge: 405mm


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> übrigens: die tage habe ich zwei carbon/alu disc gabel hier zur ansicht und poste dann vergleichsphotos. die nox ist am übergang etwas zu breit. mit hope oder acros würde es vermutlich gehen...



Welche?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

quantec carbon/alu disc 1 1/8
crossladen carbon/alu disc 1 1/8

bestellt bei elmar/crossladen.de

hier übrigens die quantec in einem rocky, da sieht der übergang schön schlank aus. rad von ibc Oktoberkind.

mal gucken, ob ich das mit dem king irgendwie harmonisiert bekomme


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2013)

Ich mag gerade Gabelscheiden. Werd mir mal die Gunsha bestellen...


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

kannst Du dann bitte die breite/durchmesser vom konussitz messen?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2013)

Im Paralleluniversum wird was von 50mm erzählt. Damit ist sie für mich raus.

Ich find´s jammerschade dass Cy für´s X kein deppert Steuerrohr wie beim Soul eingebaut hat.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2013)

50mm sollte die nox auch haben (mist vergessen zu messen).
und sei blos still mit deppert. ein stahlrahmen braucht schlankes geröhr da vorne.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2013)

also die quantec hat der vertrieb verpeilt... elmar/crossladen ist schwer gefrustet.

dafür sieht die crossladen carbon/alu disc gabel gut aus. 
hat eine konusaufnahme von ca. 43mm...
bilder und die restlichen maße neulich.

hier die infos vom crossladen


> 700 Gramm
> 
> 1 1/8"
> 
> ...


----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2013)

es könnte so schön sein...

crossladen.de alu/carbon gabel + chris king nothreadset
...
leider noch ohne konus. dh auch bei dieser gabel habe ich ähnlich der nox eine kleine kante am übergang. damn.

wenn die da nicht den lack runtergefräst hätten...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. März 2013)

Kurze Frage an die Cotic Jungs: Seit ich hier im Cotic Forum gelesen habe, man soll die Scheibenbremsen nicht rückwärts belasten, traue ich mich kaum mehr Backwheelhops oder gar Rockwalks zu machen. Am X ist die Bremse an der Gabel aber nun rückwärts verbaut?! Ist die Aufnahme an der  X Gabel massiver ausgelegt, als die am BFe Hinterbau?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2013)

Das hast du ein bisschen falsch verstanden oder ich hab`s blöd ausgedrückt, finde meinen Post grade nicht mehr:
Kleine Backwheelhops sind kein Problem. Worum es geht ist die Belastung, die bei Trialeinsätzen zustande kommt, wo du mit viel Schwung und gezogener Bremse auf dem HR landest. Die Belastung wird da sehr groß und selbst viele Trialrahmen, die eine Discaufnahme haben, überleben das auf die dauer nicht. Ich kann mir beim BFe aber sogar vorstellen, dass durch den Einsatz von Stahl die reserven da größer sind. Es ist halt ursprünglich nicht dafür gedacht
Die X-Gabel ist sicher, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. März 2013)

Cool! Thank you!

Edit: dafür nehme ich ohnehin das Classic. Da ist Ausfallende und Aufnahme ja ein Teil. Damit sollte es ja vielleicht auch halbwegs hinhauen.


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2013)




----------



## Baelko (15. März 2013)

Ich fahre ja mein X "oldschool" mit Cantibremsen. Habe vor, mir noch einen zweiten Satz Laufräder aufzubauen. Dafür liege ich schon lange bei Ebay auf der Lauer und versuche einen 135mm MTB Nabe zu ergattern. Freu, freu...seht mein Ebay Deal....120,- Euro, nagelneu....


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

schnapper


----------



## argh (15. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Carsten. Ich fahre die schon ein paar Jahre und bin völlig zufrieden mit den Teilen. Wird Zeit für eine Neuauflage der CXDN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Bitte einmal in 20mm Steckachse und 150x12 zu mir


----------



## exto (5. April 2013)

Leute, ich würd' gern noch mal das Gabelthema aufwärmen:

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob und wenn ja, wo die Salsa La Cruz disc zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Leute, ich würd' gern noch mal das Gabelthema aufwärmen:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob und wenn ja, wo die Salsa La Cruz disc zu bekommen ist?



Da hab ich mich leider auch schon blöde gesucht


----------



## Baelko (6. April 2013)

Beim Großhändler ist die La Cruz nicht mehr zu bekommen, seit Oktober wohlgemerkt. 

Viel schlimmer ist dass Cy wohl das X auslaufen lassen will. Er hat wieder eine Roadrat Variante für gebogene Lenker bestellt. 

Ich finde das X so toll. Ein paar Rahmen in schwarz hat er wohl noch, ich versuche die mal zu bekommen.


----------



## exto (6. April 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, dass auf der Insel kein Mensch auf die Idee kommt, sich eine Schaltung an den Crosser zu bauen 

Ich werd wohl mal bei Gebla oder ner anderen Stahlschmiede nachfragen, ob sie die Roadrat Gabel umstricken. Ich will das Ding n bisschen aufhübschen...


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Beim Großhändler ist die La Cruz nicht mehr zu bekommen, seit Oktober wohlgemerkt.
> 
> Viel schlimmer ist dass Cy wohl das X auslaufen lassen will. Er hat wieder eine Roadrat Variante für gebogene Lenker bestellt.
> 
> Ich finde das X so toll. Ein paar Rahmen in schwarz hat er wohl noch, ich versuche die mal zu bekommen.



Ist der Mann irre?
OK, ich habe ein x somit kein Problem, aber das ding geht so gut...

Hat cy gesagt warum?


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Leute, ich würd' gern noch mal das Gabelthema aufwärmen:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob und wenn ja, wo die Salsa La Cruz disc zu bekommen ist?



Dem letzt wurde mir eine gebrauchte angeboten. Judge im CX forum wollte sie eventuell verkaufen. Ich bleibe beim carbon.


----------



## Baelko (7. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ist der Mann irre?
> OK, ich habe ein x somit kein Problem, aber das ding geht so gut...
> 
> Hat cy gesagt warum?


......die Insel ist zu weit weg von Belgien...oder so. Ihm sind die Stückzahlen zu gering. Echt bitter, so ein geiles, universelles Gerät einzustampfen. Ich versuche noch ein paar Stück abzugreifen.


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2013)

das internet verzerrt ja ordentlich, aber wenn ich das so sehe, dann scheint es auf der insel cx mäßig schon abzugehen...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/61461394"]morvelo citycross[/ame]
three peeks cylocross
...

eigentlich jede kleine uk firma hat einen cx rahmen dabei singular, charge, on-one...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

wenn ich mal eure seite zitieren darf


> Cotic X in neuer Farbe und mit neuen Details
> 23.11.2012
> 
> Das Cotic X ist in einer neuen Farbe erhältlich. Passend zur Farbe des Rahmens ist auch die Stahlgabel in Grün lackiert. Eine superleichte *Vollcarbongabel* gibt es jetzt optional. Beide Gabeln sind als *Disconly-Version* oder als Disc&Cantisockel-Version zu bestellen. Am Heck des X sind jetzt Ösen für die Montage eines Gepäckträgers am Monostay-Hinterbau angebracht.



gibt es von der disc only carbongabel bilder?


----------



## Baelko (16. April 2013)

Die willst du nicht sehen.....ist gebogen ...wir haben sie bisher nur als Variante mit Cantisockeln verkauft


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

ok. dann doch irgendwann eine whiskey...


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ok. dann doch irgendwann eine whiskey...



Aber No. 5 ist auch gebogen


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

ja. aber damit könnte ich leben. zum glück habe ich hope naben, damit könnte es eine no. 9 werden


----------



## Catsoft (18. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja. aber damit könnte ich leben. zum glück habe ich hope naben, damit könnte es eine no. 9 werden



Eben nicht, die gibt´s nur in deppert und Cy hat die Umstellung auf das Soul Steurerohr IMHO verpaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

SHT, völlig verpeilt....


----------



## Baelko (18. April 2013)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen wie das X entstanden ist, nämlich als günstiger Ersatz für ein Roadrat Modell mit gebogenem Lenker. 

Günstig heißt als Komplettbike nicht teurer als 1000,- GBP um unter die Vergünstigung der Cycle to Work Steuervergünstigung zu fallen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_to_Work_scheme

Der sportliche Einsatz stand da nicht so im Fokus, sondern die Allroundeigenschaften (disc und v-brake) und der Preis. Daher auch Gepäckträger- und Schutzblechösen und keine teuren Rohrsätze oder Steuerrohre.

Ich finde es trotzdem schade das es keinen Nachfolger gibt. Wer noch ein X haben möchte, sollte sich ranhalten und nicht bis zum Herbst warten.


----------



## exto (18. April 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, was Cy da im Roadrat Video erzählt hat, wird's aber auch kein kurzes Roadrat geben, oder? Lediglich ein langes Steuerrohr für die Liebhaber gebogener Lenker.


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2013)

die rolle wird noch schwarz.


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2013)

Schade dass es keine vernünftige Gabel für das X gibt. Nachdem mein IBIS nicht mit Champy laufen will....


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2013)

können die X besitzer mal bitte ein bild vom tretlager (unterseite) machen.
bei mir ist da nur ein großes loch (geschätzte 6mm, sieht aus als wäre da kein gewinde) und ich bräuchte eine passende zugführung.

Baelko ich glaube, der war nicht dabei. ist das irgendwas standardmäßiges?

rahmen soll demnächst zum pulvern. danach wird 1x9 verbaut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich sollte da so ein blauer Leitungsführungsnuppsi dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2013)

wenn's dasselbe ist wie beim Rocket (gehe mal davon aus, die Dinger sind ja auch nur standardisiert), dann müsste es das Teil sein:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35134_Innenlager-Zugfuehrung-SM-STP18T-.html


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2013)

danke. habe den rahmen ja 2nd hand gekauft, wenn auch direkt bei der deutschen quelle.
und irgendwie sieht das loch nicht nach standart aus. die haben ja meist kleine gewinde 3 oder 4mm...


----------



## Baelko (6. Juni 2013)

Scylla hat mal wieder recht....istz ein Standardteil das du in jedem bikeshop bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte auch sehr gern ein X...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2013)

Alles richtig, denke ich. Die werden bei Cotic nur eingeklipst, da Loch hat schätzungsweise 7-8mm.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2013)

prima. kannte die nur zum schrauben.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2013)

noch mal zur gabel.
da es die salsa chili con crosso wohl nicht mehr gibt.
jemand die salsa vaya schon verbaut? 405mm und 45mm vorlauf ...


----------



## Portugiese (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo. Ich bin der Portugiese und um Missverständnisse auszuräumen, ich komme nicht aus Portugal .

Seit ca. 3 Stunden bin  ich Besitzer eines Cotic X und ich muss sagen es fühlt sich sehr gut an. 
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmals an das Team von Eaven Cycles.
Und hier ist das Schätzchen, mit dem schon fahrbereiten großen Bruder.





Ich war so frei und habe die restlichen Bilder der Auspackorgie mal in das Benutzerfotoalbum geladen. Viel Spaß beim gucken.

Nach umfangreichen Bikerfahrungen im Fully Bereich, Cruiser, Singlespeed, Fixed und zuletzt Klassik Rennräder will ich mir jetzt einen Monstercrosser aufbauen. Wenn gewünscht und das so üblich ist werde ich einen gesonderten Aufbauthread starten. Mir werden bestimmt ein paar Probleme über den Weg laufen. Leider ist der zeitliche Rahmen für den Aufbau sehr weit, der finanzielle jedoch recht eng, gesteckt. Fahrbereit wird es vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr sein . Will aber zur Abwechslung mal einen überlegten Aufbau hinlegen.

Das solls erst mal gewesen sein. Wir lesen uns hier.

Portugiese

PS - Wie bekomm ich die Bildvorschau größer?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2013)

(img)bildurl(/img) klammern durch die [ ] ersetzen


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2013)

gabel ist nicht so meins.
trotzdem viel spass beim aufbau und gerne in einem extra thread.


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo, suche auch eine Gabel für das X. Der Portugiese hat die letzte Disc only. 
a.nienie was ist das für eine weisse Gabel, und was machst du nun für eine dran? Hast du die Vaya? 
Was ist mit Genesis, verkaufen die einzelne Gabeln. Gibt's Alternativen in Carbon?
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2013)

also ich hatte bis jetzt
- on one pompetamine (das ist die weisse), sackschwer aber war günstig.
- nox alu/carbon, leichte kante am übergang zum steuersatz, sonst prima
- crossladen alu/carbon, ähnlich der nox, etwas schwerer, etwas günstiger

die vaya gibt es vielleicht mal testweise. muß erstmal die on one ausmessen zwecks vorlauf, die fühlt sich etwas ruhiger an als die carbon freunde...

edit: cross4all oder so hat auch noch eine 1 1/8 alu/carbon gabel im programm, die wohl etwas schlanker an der konusaufnahme ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (25. Juli 2013)

Andie, ist eigentlich deine Neulackierung vom X fertig? Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt wie es aussieht.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2013)

gestern geholt und mal kurz zusammengesteckt. wird geil


----------



## Portugiese (25. Juli 2013)

Upps. Einer der letzten Rahmen, die letzte Disc Only Gabel. So langsam bekomm ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Am besten ich baus nicht auf, sondern bau ne Vitrine für. 

@ Grenzgänger:
wenn der Carsten die Gabel nicht bekommen hätte wäre die salsa cromoto meine zweite Wahl gewesen. Ist hier aber sicher bekannt.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32135_CroMoto-Disc-Only-Stahlgabel-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=

( Ist es ok hier im Forum Links zu Shops einzustellen?)

@ a.nienie
Farbe? Pulver oder Lack? Bilder?

Edit: Habs gefunden. Schöner Faden, kann ich einiges lernen.

Gruß Portugiese


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2013)

die cromoto baut deutlich zu hoch.
salsa hatte noch die cilli con crosso im programm, aber die scheint es erstmal nicht mehr zu geben. Du brauchst irgendetwas um die 400mm


my thread, my rules 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10801885&postcount=68


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2013)

was ist denn mit der surly?
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...-Trucker-Disc-700c-Gabel-.html?xtcr=15&xtmcl=


> Material: 4130 CrMo
> Vorlauf: 45mm
> Einbaubreite: 9x100mm, Standard Schnellspanner
> Einbauhöhe: 390mm
> ...



im netzt gefunden


> 700c: 42mm with fenders, 45mm without fenders.


----------



## mixi (1. August 2013)

hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser gabel?

http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/products/forks/cross/purecx

der preis klingt fair, gewicht ist ok und auch optisch sollte sie gut zum x passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2013)

sieht gut aus. hatte aber noch keine kinesis gabel, kann deshlab nichts zur qualität sagen.

kurze frage zur sattelklemme: laut cotic uk geht eine 30.0 klemme. hat jemand die hope schraubklemme verbaut?


----------



## mixi (1. August 2013)

Die Qualität ist sicher ok - ist ja ein großer Komponentenhersteller der diverse andere Marken beliefert. Es gibt noch ein teureres Modell das ganz gut sein soll:

http://road.cc/content/review/34838-kinesis-rc09-cx-fork

Sattelklemme: Ja, ich habe die Hope Klemme mit 30.0 verbaut. Passt tadellos.


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2013)

danke.

zu einem stahlrahmen passt natürlich auch eien stahlgabel. wobei ich ich den gwichtvorteil von carbon schon mag. geht schön leicht hoch vorne und gas geben geht auch gefühlt besser...


----------



## mixi (1. August 2013)

klar, ich hätte auch lieber eine stahlgabel! ABER: Die Roadrat Gabel (habe ich jetzt) ist einfach nicht sonderlich schön und sehr schwer. Und eine reine Canti Gabel mit entsprechenden Einbaumaßen habe ich noch nicht gefunden :-(


----------



## Baelko (1. August 2013)

Und was ist mir der Cotic Carbon Gabel? Die gibt es auch mit Cantiscockel. Ist eine mächtig leichte Vollcarbongabel.


----------



## mixi (1. August 2013)

ja, aber das ist doch auch eine canti / disc gabel, oder? ich hätte gerne eine reine canti gabel


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2013)

die surly cross check ist Dir zu gebogen/klassisch?


----------



## mixi (1. August 2013)

ja, die cross check schaut im vergleich zum rest des rades zu "oldschool" aus. ich würde ja sofort die neue X Gabel nehmen (die auch für roadrat verwendet wird) wenn es eine reine canti version gäbe


----------



## argh (5. August 2013)

Hallo!

Wer von euch hat denn ein X in 58er Größe und kann mir freundlicherweise mal ein paar Bilder zeigen? 

Schon jetzt heißen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## argh (7. August 2013)

Hat hier wirklich niemand ein X in 58?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (15. August 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Hat hier wirklich niemand ein X in 58?!



Mag sein dass meine Fragerei nervt. Aber ich wüßte es nunmal sehr gerne.


----------



## MichiP (15. August 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Mag sein dass meine Fragerei nervt. Aber ich wüßte es nunmal sehr gerne.



sowas hier?


----------



## argh (15. August 2013)

MichiP schrieb:


> sowas hier?



1000 Dank!


----------



## gimp (2. März 2014)

Das (vorletzte?) Cotic X...heute fertig geworden. Ein paar Teile aus dem Fundus, etwas mehr neue Sachen dazu gekauft:







Läuft super


----------



## Deleted 195305 (2. März 2014)

Top Rad!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. März 2014)

@gimp Kommste aus DA?

Schönes X übrigens


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Portugiese (3. März 2014)

@gimp
Sehr schöner Aufbau. Wenn mein X nur auch schon fahren würde.
Vielleicht habe ich ja auch das vorletzte.


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2014)

Dann meins auch noch mal... gestern decals geklebt... war etwas zu kalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaunk (7. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das X gibt es ja nicht mehr. Was wäre eine Alternative zum X? Anforderungen sind:
- Cantisockel um Straßen-LRS reinstecken zu können, Diskaufnahme zusätzlich würde nicht stören
- Ösen für Bleche, zusätzliche Ösen für Gepäckträger wäre optimal
- Stahl/schlanke Rohre wären prima, geslopt muss er nicht sein
- 400-500 Euro fürs Set Schmerzgrenze

Das Crosscheck kenne ich, da hat mich die Kombi langes Oberrohr + kurzes Steuerrohr noch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Eaven (7. September 2014)

Ähm..... einen neuen, schwarzen X Rahmen in Größe 54 haben wir noch Im Set dabei ist die teure Vollcarboncarbel (schwarz) mit Cantisockeln und ein Satz Laufräder (Acros Naben und Notubes Felgen). Optional haben wir noch eine neue DT Swiss 240S Nabe Hinterrad rumliegen, die ebenfalls die erforderliche Einbaubreite von 135mm hat. Damit könnten man sich einen weiteren Wechsellaufradsatz aufbauen. Die Größe 54 passt bei einem sportlichen Einsatz ideal für Fahrer-innen ab 1,75cm Körpergröße. Für Touren und als Allrounder können auch Menschen ab vielleicht 1,70 Größe den Rahmen fahren.


----------



## zaunk (8. September 2014)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich bin 1,83.


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2014)

56er wird vielleicht frei. Die cantisockel habe ich gerade im keller gefunden... ist braun gepulvert.


----------



## zaunk (9. September 2014)

Unterhaltung


----------



## Eaven (13. März 2015)

Es gibt sie noch als Neubikes:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cotic-Wee...386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa15881fa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2015)

Zu groß, carsten ;-)

Findet sicher ein gutes zuhause.


----------



## sebastiano (19. August 2016)

Hat jemand von euch mal versucht ein X (hab die 1. variante) mit einen road+, also 27.5" LRS mit entsprechenden Reifen zu fahren? Überlge mir grade, ob das nicht eigentlich viel komfortabler sein müsste als 28" und 28er Reifen. Hab kein so gutes Vorstellungsvermögen was den Platzbedarf von so 'nem setup angeht... Escapade und rr sind ja 'freigegeben'.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2016)

carsten: 2017 einen kleinen roadtrip?


----------



## Eaven (11. Oktober 2016)

Wir hatten uns ja im Juni bei unserem Besuch von Hope die Gegend angeschaut und sind da ein bissel gewandert. Ich hatte schon gedacht da zu starten, leider habe ich unterschätzt wie schnell die Startplätze ausverkauft werden. Keine Chance gehabt. Die Anstiege und die Steinfelder sind der Hammer mit einem Crosser mit so schmalen Reifen. Vielleicht klappt es im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2016)

Im prinzip ist das mtb gelände oder neudeutsch gravel brachial, da wirst Du die ganze zeit vom untergrund durchgeprügelt ...
Einen tag leiden aber am ende ein held sein!
Nächstes jahr komme ich in die midlifecrisis da würde es gut passen. Die star crosser aus MA hatten auch schon interesse bekundet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (12. Oktober 2016)

Gemeinsam hinfahren wäre ok.... Problem: ich trage Rapha


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2016)

sehe Dich ja nur am start und irgendwann nach mir im ziel


----------

